# Guides in New Orleans or Venice



## pzomalley (Feb 25, 2015)

Does anyone know any guides in the new orleans or venice area. I am looking to go after some reds in the beginning of october.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

Brian carter, greg moon, rich waldner, travis huckeba, greg arnold, brian holeman, greg dini.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

How would you like to fish for them? Any inshore guide can put you on a ton of redfish, but most usually fish from a bay boat with bait. If you want to sight fish with light tackle or fly and plan on dedicating a good portion of your trip to fishing I'd check out Cajun Fishing Adventures. 

http://cajunfishingadventures.com/

https://vimeo.com/122925062

https://vimeo.com/103744624

October is my favorite time of year to sight fish here. Every day is usually sunny and mild with hardly ever much wind or rain in the forecast.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hookemdano gave you a bunch of good suggestions. But you better call somebody yesterday. Most of the good guides I know are already booking for the fall of 2016. They are full this fall.

Good luck and have fun. October IS a great month.


----------



## ShallowLA (Jul 14, 2012)

pzomalley said:


> Does anyone know any guides in the new orleans or venice area. I am looking to go after some reds in the beginning of october.


I'm a full-time Louisiana Fly and Light Tackle guide based in New Orleans. Right now, I have some early Oct days open. If you're still looking, check out my website and give me a holler. SouthernFlyExpeditions.com

Capt. Brandon Keck
Southern Fly Expeditions
New Orleans, LA
southernflyexpeditions.com


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I plan to schedule trips to La. marshes starting in December thru January/February. Call me at Gulf Coast Edge 281-734-5847. Or if you would like to sight cast more of Texas, I fish from the Laguna Madre up to Galveston Bays.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Look up Capt. Gary Taylor. Great guide and he has a unique mothership operation.

http://www.worldwidefishing.com/salt/UnitedStates/Louisiana/NewOrleans/b128/index.html


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Net 30 said:


> Look up Capt. Gary Taylor. Great guide and he has a unique mothership operation.
> 
> http://www.worldwidefishing.com/salt/UnitedStates/Louisiana/NewOrleans/b128/index.html


He is a great guide with lots of experience, but I had heard he had gotten tired of all the out of state guides all over the Biloxi marsh and had moved operations to Cocodrie and wasn't using the Lafitte skiff anymore (don't need it over there). This is 2nd hand though so I'm not positive.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

pt448 said:


> He is a great guide with lots of experience, but I had heard he had gotten tired of all the out of state guides all over the Biloxi marsh and had moved operations to Cocodrie and wasn't using the Lafitte skiff anymore (don't need it over there). This is 2nd hand though so I'm not positive.


You would be correct.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> You would be correct.


That sucks…he had a cool thing going for a while.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> I plan to schedule trips to La. marshes starting in December thru January/February. Call me at Gulf Coast Edge 281-734-5847. Or if you would like to sight cast more of Texas, I fish from the Laguna Madre up to Galveston Bays.


Awesome! More out of State guides!!!! 

"tight lines"


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

TidewateR said:


> Awesome! More out of State guides!!!!
> 
> "tight lines"


No worries. I promise not to get in your way and hopefully you will never see me except at a ramp somewhere or broken down fifty miles away from the ramp in which case I hope we might meet.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

sjrobin said:


> No worries. I promise not to get in your way and hopefully you will never see me except at a ramp somewhere or broken down fifty miles away from the ramp in which case I hope we might meet.


I also have a lot of respect for Gary Taylor and his mothership vision. He helped me set up my Waterman 18 tiller 70 hp. Including sending pics and measurements of his poling platform design which were critical in setting up the tiller steer. I hope he is doing well.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

sjrobin said:


> No worries. I promise not to get in your way and hopefully you will never see me except at a ramp somewhere or broken down fifty miles away from the ramp in which case I hope we might meet.


Terrific! You sound like a great person and wonderful addition to our fishery!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

sjrobin said:


> I also have a lot of respect for Gary Taylor and his mothership vision. He helped me set up my Waterman 18 tiller 70 hp. Including sending pics and measurements of his poling platform design which were critical in setting up the tiller steer. I hope he is doing well.


That Lafitte skiff mothership is definitely the best way to cross Lake Borgne. Way better than crossing in a Waterman or driving all the way around. Gotta love ******* ingenuity.


----------

